# Opera 9.5



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone else use this browser? I used it extensively in the past but it has been about a year since I used it, and it was the 9.0 version at the time. I saw a review of 9.5 a few days ago that compared it favorably to Mozilla Firefox 3.0 (which I haven't downloaded yet) and downloaded it. The problems it used to have rendering some pages seem to have been largely overcome although I'm sure there are still some that won't work in Opera. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 11, 2008)

I use it but not extensively. I use Firefox for the PB. IE for a slot car board I communicate on. I use Opera for the Reformed Reader Discussion list. It is different. But it is just as good as Firefox as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I use it but not extensively. I use Firefox for the PB. IE for a slot car board I communicate on. I use Opera for the Reformed Reader Discussion list. It is different. But it is just as good as Firefox as far as I can tell.



I am trying Opera 9.5 out full time right now. It does freeze up from time to time but only for a few seconds. With Firefox on certain sites (like Y Mail) it will freeze up to where I just have to restart it. Maybe 3.0 would work better but I am leery of x.0 releases since they are sometimes buggy. But I don't have to worry about losing bookmarks, etc. like I did one other time. Speaking of bookmarks, one of the features of Opera 9.5 is supposed to be the ability to save your bookmarks on their page so you can access them from any computer, sort of like Google bookmarks I guess. But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 11, 2008)

I use Opera 9.5 and Firefox 3 about equally. So far Opera 9.5 is working really well, I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2008)

What are the selling points for Opera?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What are the selling points for Opera?



You can search the internet for opinions, and for many it's as serious an issue as Clark vs. Van Til! They start arguing over which one is more "bloated," etc. 

Here's a brief overview that isn't partisan. Opera seems noticeably faster to me, but I'm running Firefox 2 and haven't downloaded 3 yet. Opera has been around for several years but has never been able to pick up market share the way Mozilla has. 

Opera also has a built in newsreader and email client. The email client (M2) did some revolutionary things when it was first released a few years ago but doesn't seem to have been updated since then. The major drawback of the mail client for many is that it doesn't have HTML capability.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 11, 2008)

I use Opera Mobile 9.5 and love it!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I use Opera Mobile 9.5 and love it!



I will be able to use the latest version of Opera Mobile once I upgrade my antique phone.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 12, 2008)

*opera 9.51 english or international*

What is the advantage of 9.51 over the old opera I have been using? Should I download the English or International version?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 12, 2008)

See here for workaround for Gmail. Unless you use this link the older version of Gmail displays in Opera.


----------

